# Kodak Easyshare....Transfer Pictures from a Canon Camera?



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

I recently replaced my Kodak camera with a Canon.

Yet, I would like to continue using the Kodak Easyshare SW.

When I attach the Canon to the Mac, turn the camera on, nothing happens. I am told there is no device connected. I use a simple USB connection from the camera to the MAC.

When I purchashed the Canon, I was told it would work as a jpeg is a jpeg is a jpeg.

Any ideas?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Rep said:


> I recently replaced my Kodak camera with a Canon.


smart move...



rep said:


> Yet, I would like to continue using the Kodak Easyshare SW.


 you must be pals with my old man... quite possibly the worst software you could use... but I guess some people do like it... ?

Sounds like you need a Mac person... I think I'll move this to the Mac forum for you?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Why not use iPhoto?


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

VegasACF said:


> Why not use iPhoto?


I have to use the Mac for work jobs. I hate the Mac.

I do though, have a PC and I want to be able to use the same software on both platforms.

IPhoto will not work on a PC I take it. Am I right?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

If you're looking for an interface to get the photos off the camera, then on the Mac use iPhoto and on the PC use the built in functions, ie: connect camera via USB then open up My Pictures and using option at the top of the left pane, import the pics and you're done.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

I did get both the Mac and the PC to D/L pictures from my Canon. I simply shut everthing down and began to reconnect the camera to the machines and the machines found the camera and Easyshare is happy as well.

TY all for your help.


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

Can I just take the "card" from my camera and insert it into my hp print device machinery and upload my pic?


----------

